# Broad Run Cellars Fall 2017 Crush



## Boatboy24 (Oct 1, 2017)

Did part 1 today. Drove up to Harford Vineyard to pick up 3 lugs each of Lanza Merlot and Malbec from Suisun Valley, CA. Tasted the Merlot on the loading dock and knew I'd be dealing w/ a high brix batch. Sure enough, 27.6 when I measured it after crush. pH came in at 3.64 though. The Merlot is in pretty good shape with brix at 26.0 and pH at 3.67. I crushed and added Lallzyme EX and will remeasure tomorrow. I'm hoping I can wait that long - temp was already nearly 50F when I did my measurements. 

Anyway, got the grapes home around 11:30 and had a quick lunch before I got started. Crushed in the back yard, by one of the basement doors. Everything went well and the kids even joined in for the last lug. 6 lugs were done in an hour, including setup time and a little slow down with the kids. It took about as long to clean up. Overall, pretty happy.


----------



## Kraffty (Oct 1, 2017)

I'll bet the new crusher is your new favorite tool! Looks like the kids had fun too. We crushed 900 lbs yesterday and the overall consensus is we're adding a motor before next crush.
Mike


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 1, 2017)

Great pics! You've got yourself a crew there. --- but that looks like a bunch of dudes. Though you had a gang of women running "Broad Run Cellars". [emoji23]


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 1, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Did part 1 today. Drove up to Harford Vineyard to pick up 3 lugs each of Lanza Merlot and Malbec from Suisun Valley, CA. Tasted the Merlot on the loading dock and knew I'd be dealing w/ a high brix batch. Sure enough, 27.6 when I measured it after crush. pH came in at 3.64 though. The Merlot is in pretty good shape with brix at 26.0 and pH at 3.67. I crushed and added Lallzyme EX and will remeasure tomorrow. I'm hoping I can wait that long - temp was already nearly 50F when I did my measurements.
> 
> Anyway, got the grapes home around 11:30 and had a quick lunch before I got started. Crushed in the back yard, by one of the basement doors. Everything went well and the kids even joined in for the last lug. 6 lugs were done in an hour, including setup time and a little slow down with the kids. It took about as long to clean up. Overall, pretty happy.



Jim, thanks for sharing those images. With my oldest leaving the nest tomorrow, makes me shed a few tears. Wish I had started making wine earlier in life, my oldest is always interested in every move/additive/yeast etc I do to my wines. He's learned alot. Looking forward to him getting stationed in California so I can come visit him and help him make his first batch or two. He just needs to get interested in alcoholic beverages (which believe it or not, he hasn't yet).


----------



## Matty_Kay (Oct 1, 2017)

Great stuff,Jim!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 2, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Great pics! You've got yourself a crew there. --- but that looks like a bunch of dudes. Though you had a gang of women running "Broad Run Cellars". [emoji23]



Nope. I have a gang of women running TO Broad Run Cellars. Pretty sure its for me, but maybe they just like the wine.


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 2, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Nope. I have a gang of women running TO Broad Run Cellars. Pretty sure its for me, but maybe they just like the wine.





Wahahahahhahaha


----------



## TXWineDuo (Oct 2, 2017)

Next you will need the stand... oh how fun this hobby is!!

TXWineDuo


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 2, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> Jim, thanks for sharing those images. With my oldest leaving the nest tomorrow, makes me shed a few tears. Wish I had started making wine earlier in life, my oldest is always interested in every move/additive/yeast etc I do to my wines. He's learned alot. Looking forward to him getting stationed in California so I can come visit him and help him make his first batch or two. He just needs to get interested in alcoholic beverages (which believe it or not, he hasn't yet).



My oldest left for San Diego last Wednesday. Look forward to visiting him and some Cali wineries.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 2, 2017)

Bet you had fun playing with your new toy. There may be some that disagree, but as far as your motor question goes, as long as you allow it to dry getting water on it a few times a year won't hurt the motor.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 3, 2017)

Adjusted last night and got everything pitched. ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS add half of your calculated adjustments, then re-measure before adding any more. I adjusted my Merlot down from 27.6 Brix with acidulated water, but overshot my 25.5 target and ended up at 24.8. I may be dealing with a lighter bodied Merlot, but that's what I get for trying to be speedy. Much of it will be blended with Cab Franc anyway, so if the grapes allow for it, I may let that be on the heavy side. 

Final numbers: Merlot @ 24.8 brix and 3.43 pH. Malbec @ 25.2 brix and 3.67.

I went with D254 on the Malbec and BM4X4 on the Merlot. Hydrated with GoFerm and let it roll for a while, then slowly added must over an hour before pitching. Caps were both forming this morning. BTW: D254 seems to prefer Stone Temple Pilots and Foo Fighters while rehydrating. BM4X4 responded well to Sugar Ray and Jack Johnson.


----------



## stickman (Oct 3, 2017)

Looks nice and rich to me!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 3, 2017)

stickman said:


> Looks nice and rich to me!



That's the Malbec. Merlot is pretty dark too. I'm always amazed at the change that 24 hours and some Lallzyme brings after crush. The color change is unbelievable.


----------



## zadvocate (Oct 3, 2017)

Looks great


----------



## stickman (Oct 3, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> That's the Malbec. Merlot is pretty dark too. I'm always amazed at the change that 24 hours and some Lallzyme brings after crush. The color change is unbelievable.



I have also noticed the deep color early, although the challenge is to hold on to that color through to completion.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 3, 2017)

Looks good Jim, can't wait to get mine started. Hopefully Sunday.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 3, 2017)

No cap on either wine yet, but there are little bubbles slowly coming up. I'm used to BM4X4 being a little slow, but don't recall D254 being like that. Either way, 
seems fine and smells really good (wife and kids agree), so the only ingredient I'm adding is patience.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 4, 2017)

First punchdowns this morning. The kids got right up and excitedly came downstairs like it was Christmas morning. My oldest simply stood at the basement steps and said: 'Dad! Winery!' Off we went to do the punchdowns and add a dose of Fermaid. Things are moving right along and smelling lovely.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 6, 2017)

Moving along swimmingly so far. Very clean ferments and good, solid caps. The Malbec is crazy dark - Petite Sirah dark. Might have to name that one "Lord Vader".


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 8, 2017)

SG Readings as of today:

Merlot 1.012
Malbec: 1.050 

Not sure what's going on w/ the Malbec. No signs of stress whatsoever. Everything smells wonderful, good cap formation, and the taste I took today was outstanding. I'm gonna let it ride and hope that I can get to Friday, which will be my next chance to press, after tomorrow. I will most likely press the Merlot tomorrow, though with the watering back, some more time on the skins certainly wouldn't hurt. 

Here's the Malbec:


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 8, 2017)

Wow that looks inky-good!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 9, 2017)

Merlot was at 1.002 today and I pressed it. Malbec still at 1.040 and I'm going to try and make it to Friday with that. It is insanely dark. Looks more like Petite Sirah.

The Merlot seems happy in its new carboy home. Yielded a little more than 7.5 gallons. A little light, considering I added a little under a gallon of acidulated water. But the color has come around and I'm not too disappointed in the yield. Will rack in a day or two and let it sit until I'm ready to pitch MLB on the others.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 11, 2017)

Day 9: Malbec at 1.028 this morning. Certainly slowing down, but plenty of CO2 and a good cap. I'm not sure why this one is going so slow, but I'm trying to be patient.


----------



## geek (Oct 11, 2017)

I can smell that Merlot from here [emoji4]


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 11, 2017)

Will rack in a day or two and let it sit until I'm ready to pitch MLB on the others.[/QUOTE]

Do you need your Opti Malo?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 11, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> Do you need your Opti Malo?



I still don't have my other two wines - I was going to pitch MLB on all of them at the same time. However, with still no word on the remaining grapes, I might just bite the bullet and order more MLB. So, I might need it this weekend.


----------



## jgmann67 (Oct 11, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> I still don't have my other two wines - I was going to pitch MLB on all of them at the same time. However, with still no word on the remaining grapes, I might just bite the bullet and order more MLB. So, I might need it this weekend.





Here's hoping today's email from Harford is good news for you.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 11, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> Here's hoping today's email from Harford is good news for you.



I'm just hoping there's an email.


----------



## Johnd (Oct 11, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> I still don't have my other two wines - I was going to pitch MLB on all of them at the same time. However, with still no word on the remaining grapes, I might just bite the bullet and order more MLB. So, I might need it this weekend.



Be adventurous, wait to pitch on your "finished" wines until your grapes come in, and do them at the same time, first batch inoculated sequentially, second batch concurrently.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 11, 2017)

Johnd said:


> Be adventurous, wait to pitch on your "finished" wines until your grapes come in, and do them at the same time, first batch inoculated sequentially, second batch concurrently.



Thought about that too. BM4X4 good with MLB? D254?


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 11, 2017)

There's some data sheet somewhere that says BM4x4 is below average for MLB compatibility. But I kinda thought proper feeding cancels that out. And I did just have a successful MLF with VP41 and BM 4x4 (co-inoculated)


----------



## Donz (Oct 11, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> There's some data sheet somewhere that says BM4x4 is below average for MLB compatibility. But I kinda thought proper feeding cancels that out. And I did just have a successful MLF with VP41 and BM 4x4 (co-inoculated)


 
I did this on last years wine and it was fine co-inoculated.


----------



## Johnd (Oct 11, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Thought about that too. BM4X4 good with MLB? D254?



I use BM 4x4 all of the time with my co-inoculations, haven't has an issue yet. I haven't used D254, so I can't give you any recommendations from my personal experience.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 11, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Thought about that too. BM4X4 good with MLB? D254?



D254 is rated "most compatible."

BM4x4 is 2nd to worst.

http://www.scottlab.com/uploads/documents/Nichola-%20PVW%20article%20on%20yeast-bacteria%20compat.pdf


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 11, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Thought about that too. BM4X4 good with MLB? D254?



BM4x4 is not recommended for MLF (but is for co-Inoculation, must produce too much SO2 during the ferment):
http://www.lallemandwine.com/north-...product-detail/9/wine-yeasts/11/lalvin-bm4x4/

D254 looks like it can go either way:
http://www.lallemandwine.com/north-...duct-detail/9/wine-yeasts/16/lalvin-icv-d254/

Click on and expand the Technical Information head. Hope that helps.


----------



## jgmann67 (Oct 11, 2017)

Wish I had known of the difficulty with doing an MLF with BM4x4. I might have gone with something different. Time to do some reading.

So, can I drop the MLF now since they're in active fermentation in a attempt at coinoculation??


----------



## celladwella (Oct 11, 2017)

Question how is the color that rich before you have done any punch downs?


----------



## cmason1957 (Oct 11, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> Wish I had known of the difficulty with doing an MLF with BM4x4. I might have gone with something different. Time to do some reading.
> 
> So, can I drop the MLF now since they're in active fermentation in a attempt at coinoculation??


I have done Mlf on Chambourcin twice with BM4x4 as the yeast and the MLB added after fermentation had completed. They both finished and made great wines. I don't have my notes in front of me so I can't say which MLB I added. So don't lose faith.


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 12, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> Wish I had known of the difficulty with doing an MLF with BM4x4. I might have gone with something different. Time to do some reading.
> 
> So, can I drop the MLF now since they're in active fermentation in a attempt at coinoculation??



You are using VP41 aren't you? I think you'll be fine. Just might take a little longer, be patient and stir every couple of days. You might want to consider ordering some Acti-ML to rehydrate it in and possibly some other nutrients in the case it gets stuck.


----------



## jgmann67 (Oct 12, 2017)

I've got the Acti-ML. I agree I should be fine and I am going to give this a go as planned.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 12, 2017)

I've been using White Labs WLP675 because I don't know any better and that is what Harford sells. The only time I used it I didn't know better and sulfited a Chilean Sarah from the spring too quickly so it didn't work. Does anyone have any experience with this?

I've already bought it for my fall Zin and Barbera and just added it to my Sarah after making sure my SO2 levels were in range.


----------



## jgmann67 (Oct 12, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> I've been using White Labs WLP675 because I don't know any better and that is what Harford sells. The only time I used it I didn't know better and sulfited a Chilean Sarah from the spring too quickly so it didn't work. Does anyone have any experience with this?



Last year, I dosed my Petit Sirah twice with the White Labs and got nothing. It wasn't until I got some grape sludge with MLB from ceeaton (which had VP-41 MLB in it, I think) that the MLF finally kicked off and I saw bubbles.


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 12, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> Last year, I dosed my Petit Sirah twice with the White Labs and got nothing. It wasn't until I got some grape sludge with MLB from ceeaton (which had VP-41 MLB in it, I think) that the MLF finally kicked off and I saw bubbles.



It was CH-16, which worked out since your ABV was pretty high as I remember. The VP-41 you have now was your "insurance policy" in case the dregs didn't do anything.


----------



## cmason1957 (Oct 12, 2017)

I have lost count of how many people report issues with the liquid MLB. I suppose it must work and some people don't post the success stories.


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 12, 2017)

cmason1957 said:


> I have lost count of how many people report issues with the liquid MLB. I suppose it must work and some people don't post the success stories.



I think @heatherd said she's used it successfully. Maybe she can chime in if she did, or correct my memory.


----------



## geek (Oct 12, 2017)

cmason1957 said:


> I have lost count of how many people report issues with the liquid MLB. I suppose it must work and some people don't post the success stories.



I used the Wyeast liquid MLB with success, however it is less tolerant with pH range and ABV range.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 12, 2017)

I just went on White Lab's website. Ph tolerance is 3.0-4.0, ABV is 14 and SO2 is 10. I'd say Ph is within everyone's tolerance, ABV is good for most but the SO2 depending on the yeast strand could be the culprit.


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 12, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> I just went on White Lab's website. Ph tolerance is 3.0-4.0, ABV is 14 and SO2 is 10. I'd say Ph is within everyone's tolerance, ABV is good for most but the SO2 depending on the yeast strand could be the culprit.



I agree. I don't think most of us think twice about the amount of SO2 created during fermentation. Guess you have to in order for the White Labs MLB work properly. On a side note, I do love their selection of yeasts for beer brewing, great results.


----------



## heatherd (Oct 13, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> I think @heatherd said she's used it successfully. Maybe she can chime in if she did, or correct my memory.



Craig, 

I've used Wyeast from Harford a couple of times. Talking to Kevin at that time, he felt the liquid MLB were likely exposed to temperature fluctuation since they were moving from truck to fridge to carboy. His opinion, anyway, but felt that they were a bit more delicate as a result.

My favorite is VP-41, since it is more stable and seems to get the job done.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 13, 2017)

Malbec down to 1.014 today. Slow, but steady ferment, now 11 days since pitching the D254. I'll press on Sunday. It is silky smooth and absolutely delicious. Amazing for a wine that is still fermenting. Were it not for fear of a spontaneous MLF down the road, I think I could actually consider skipping it. I haven't measured since crush, but I may be needing to add a little acid - we'll see.


----------



## Donz (Oct 13, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Malbec down to 1.014 today. Slow, but steady ferment, now 11 days since pitching the D254. I'll press on Sunday. It is silky smooth and absolutely delicious. Amazing for a wine that is still fermenting. Were it not for fear of a spontaneous MLF down the road, I think I could actually consider skipping it. I haven't measured since crush, but I may be needing to add a little acid - we'll see.


 

My Zin sounds very similar this year. Already smells great.
I have decided to skip MLF for a change and see how things turn out.


----------



## Smok1 (Oct 13, 2017)

When using grapes how do you prevent spontaneous mlf happening down the road when its bottled if you dont put through mlf? Do you just ensure a heavier ppm of sulfate when bottling?


----------



## Donz (Oct 13, 2017)

I keep my cellar at 17 degrees Celsius, all barrels /carboys topped up and have never had any problems. As a matter of fact, only the last 2 years did I start doing co-inoculated MLF, all the years prior with my father we never did. 

We'll see how it turns out. Trying to keep my wine this year as natural as possible.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 13, 2017)

Smok1 said:


> Do you just ensure a heavier ppm of sulfate when bottling?



That and the use of Lysozyme, as I understand. I've never tried it though.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 15, 2017)

Malbec down to 1.004 this morning. I guess I'll press this afternoon. No signs of stress, but it is sure taking its time. Today is day 13. 

Still no official word yet on the arrival of my Amador Cabernet Franc or the El Dorado Pinot Noir. Rumor has it it'll be this upcoming week.


----------



## geek (Oct 15, 2017)

Interested to follow that Malbec process....
Sounds like it will be a great one.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 15, 2017)

geek said:


> Interested to follow that Malbec process....
> Sounds like it will be a great one.



Snuck a little taste and it is much, much better than I anticipated. Think we have a winner here.


----------



## geek (Oct 15, 2017)

Are you going to MLF it?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 15, 2017)

geek said:


> Are you going to MLF it?



Oh yes.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 16, 2017)

Well, I got lazy yesterday (that and the kid had me out playing catch for a while). So I pressed the Malbec tonight. It is insanely dark, with booming fruit that is balanced by Sahara-like tannin. I'll rack on Wednesday, then wait for the rest of the grapes to arrive before I pitch the VP41. This is a winner already. I was so surprised by the color on this that I dug into the deep crevices of the stash and pulled a bottle of the 2015 Petite Sirah, that I hadn't planned on touching for another year. It is almost that dark and I'm sure with some settling of the solids might rival it. So now I wait for the Cab Franc and Pinot Noir, hoping an upcoming business trip doesn't interfere.


----------



## geek (Oct 17, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Well, I got lazy yesterday (that and the kid had me out playing catch for a while). So I pressed the Malbec tonight. It is insanely dark, with booming fruit that is balanced by Sahara-like tannin. I'll rack on Wednesday, then wait for the rest of the grapes to arrive before I pitch the VP41. This is a winner already. I was so surprised by the color on this that I dug into the deep crevices of the stash and pulled a bottle of the 2015 Petite Sirah, that I hadn't planned on touching for another year. It is almost that dark and I'm sure with some settling of the solids might rival it. So now I wait for the Cab Franc and Pinot Noir, hoping an upcoming business trip doesn't interfere.



Just keep a glass of water handy when you drink it to rinse it off the teeth...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 29, 2017)

Oh, man! What a week and a half it's been! My Pinot Noir and Cab Franc arrived around the 18th of October - just before I was getting ready to be gone on a business trip. Got home Thursday night - I had to roll the dice and leave them in the cooler at Harford Vineyard until Friday, the 27th. I got 'em home and set up the c/d, ready to get to work. The Cab Franc was in surprisingly good shape. Two of the three Pinot Noir lugs were as well. The third had some dehydration on some of the clusters and about 1/3 of the clusters in that lug had some mold on them. I got rid of the bad stuff as best as I could and hit it with about 70ppm of sulfite. 50ppm for the Cab Franc. Finished all of that and got cleaned up just in time to take the family out to celebrate my oldest's tenth birthday. 

Yesterday was nuts, with baseball starting first thing in the morning, followed by a team lunch to celebrate the (almost) end of the season. After that, ran home to clean up and headed out to a new brewery to meet some friends. Had a great time there, followed by going out for some Mexican dinner. I got home and was simply too tired (and a little lit) to measure and adjust the musts. So again I gambled and put it off until this morning. 

Initial numbers on the Cab Franc were pretty good. Brix at 24, but pH at 3.93. I adjusted that to 3.63. The Pinot was insane with Brix at 26.8 and pH at 4.04. After adding a gallon of acidulated water, Brix was down at 22.8 and pH at 3.65. I tweaked pH a bit further, down to 3.52. Pitched D254 on the CF and BM4X4 on the PN just a few minutes ago. Keeping my fingers crossed on that Pinot - we shall see what happens. 

My son's birthday party is in a couple hours and I'm really looking forward to doing nothing for the rest of the day after that. Well, I'm going to rack the Merlot - it has dropped a lot of sediment since the last racking. Tomorrow, I'll pitch MLB on all 4 wines. Anxious to see how the co-innoculation works on the CF and PN.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 30, 2017)

Caps forming this morning and all appears well. The lovely sounds of 'snap-crackle-pop' in the winery.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 30, 2017)

You ally gonna make me say it????


_... Pictures or it didn't happen......_


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 31, 2017)

Got the MLB pitched on all four late last night. In the carboy, the Malbec has a ton of tiny bubbles. No such activity on the Merlot.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got the Cabernet Franc and Pinot Noir pressed this morning. Just barely filled a 6 gallon carboy with the Pinot and there seems to be a ton of sediment. We'll see where it ends up. Later today, or tomorrow, I'll do a chromatography on all 4 wines to get some sort of baseline. MLB was pitched 5 days ago. Malbec has been showing tons of tiny bubbles - none on the Merlot. CF and PN were my first attempt at Co-innoculation, so I'm crossing my fingers on them.


----------



## Johnd (Nov 4, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Got the Cabernet Franc and Pinot Noir pressed this morning. Just barely filled a 6 gallon carboy with the Pinot and there seems to be a ton of sediment. We'll see where it ends up. Later today, or tomorrow, I'll do a chromatography on all 4 wines to get some sort of baseline. MLB was pitched 5 days ago. Malbec has been showing tons of tiny bubbles - none on the Merlot. CF and PN were my first attempt at Co-innoculation, so I'm crossing my fingers on them.



FWIW, my Fall wines were coinoculated with VP 41 and had no malic spots after 3 weeks. They’ll get sulfited and barreled this coming weekend, 30 days after crushing.


----------



## Mismost (Nov 4, 2017)

Kraffty said:


> I'll bet the new crusher is your new favorite tool! Looks like the kids had fun too. We crushed 900 lbs yesterday and the overall consensus is we're adding a motor before next crush.
> Mike


YES! Motors are good....especially as we get older. I motorized my sausage stuffer, grinder, and meat mixer....same motor, different drive shafts. It really saves time and even more so, energy...our energy!
Was in the shop the other day with my tablet looking at crushers and destemers and plotting how to adapt that same motor to use with them. Decided I'm not messing with grapes until I retire.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 2, 2017)

Chromatography results this morning: Cab Franc (co-innoculated) and Malbec are done. Pinot and Merlot not a ton of progress. Ordered some Enoferm Beta and will re-pitch when that arrives. Will double check pH on both in the meantime. I'll rack the Cab Franc and Malbec next weekend.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 29, 2018)

Well, I've neglected this thread almost as much as I've neglected the wines it is written about. I'm trying to knock off a little wine chore most nights this week to get caught up and ready for 2018 harvest. Looks like I'll be getting Lodi fruit this year, which is much earlier than I'm used to. Tonight, I took the Malbec out of Vadai #1 and put the Merlot in. Contrary to what my brain thought, my notes say the Malbec had been in there since January (oops!  ) Well, it's freakin' awesome - I wanted to bottle it. But I gave it a kiss of medium French oak and will let it rest a while longer. Merlot has been quietly resting and is already one of the best Merlots I've tasted. Friday, I'll swap the Cab Franc out of Vadai #3 and put the El Dorado Pinot Noir in.

Gotta be honest, I'm a little nervous about not getting Lanza grapes this year.


----------



## Ajmassa (Aug 29, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> Gotta be honest, I'm a little nervous about not getting Lanza grapes this year.



Then quit all the hem & hawing and get em! 3 hours each way sucks, granted. But you know yourself. If your second guessing now, then u might lose your mind at 1st sign of any issue. 
Seriously tho- if it worked geographically for me to grab em and meet ya to make the trip shorter I would. Unfortunately I’d be coming from the opposite direction

** btw— great to hear about all the success in the cellar!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 29, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Then quit all the hem & hawing and get em! 3 hours each way sucks, granted. But you know yourself. If your second guessing now, then u might lose your mind at 1st sign of any issue.
> Seriously tho- if it worked geographically for me to grab em and meet ya to make the trip shorter I would. Unfortunately I’d be coming from the opposite direction
> 
> ** btw— great to hear about all the success in the cellar!



I hear ya! For logistical and financial reasons, I'm all about trying a new source this season. Its been an expensive year in the Boatboy house and if I can save a little on grapes, all the better - especially when my traditional source has dried up. Don't worry, I won't lose my mind. I already had my 'perfect storm' with my 2016 Chileans - 24 gallons of which were dumped. If that didn't make me jump off the roof, nothing will.


----------



## Ajmassa (Aug 29, 2018)

Yikes. I remember hearing you mention that before. But I was new at the time it was dumped likely and didn’t follow along. 
What was the story there?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 30, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Yikes. I remember hearing you mention that before. But I was new at the time it was dumped likely and didn’t follow along.
> What was the story there?



I wish I knew. All 4 batches turned really sour on me - only one ever finished MLF. I pitched three different times.


----------

